# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Первый блиц - конкурс на Литнике. "Салют Победе"

## PEPS

Приглашаем уважаемых коллег принять участие в нашем конкурсе.С подробностями можно ознакомиться здесь .

----------


## PEPS

Уважаемые коллеги . Завтра начинается прием конкурсных работ .

----------


## PEPS

В призовой фонд номинации: авиация 1/48 , внесены изменения.

----------


## PEPS

В Конкурс добавлена номинация БТТ 1/72 !О призе будет сообщено дополнительно .

----------


## PEPS

Приз для БТТ 1/72 
Italeri 7053 ABM 42 with 47/32 AT Gun .

----------


## PEPS

Подведены итоги .
Поздравляем победителей !

----------


## Scale-Master

А что с Литником случилось? Что, некому больше финансировать?

http://litnik.in.ua

----------

